# Icebreaker Kodiak Merino Softshell (Camo)



## ssssnake529 (Sep 11, 2016)

Icebreaker Kodiak Merino soft shell hoodie
Size XL Excellent condition. No stink, stains, or visible wear.

Retails for $270

$45 cash only, pick up only in Salt Lake/Sandy area.


Review here:


----------

